# Abney Park



## departuresong (Nov 2, 2009)

Abney Park is a steampunk-influenced industrial/darkwave band and they are _ridiculously_ good at what they do.

From the official site:


> Abney Park comes from an era that never was, but one that we wish had been. An era where airships waged war in the skies, and corsets and cummerbunds were proper adventuring attire. They’ve picked up their bad musical habits, scoundrelous musicians, and anachronistically hybridized instruments from dozens of locations and eras that they have visited in their travels and thrown them into one riotous dervish of a performance. Expect clockwork guitars, belly dancers, flintlock bassists, middle-eastern percussion, violent violin, and Tesla powered keyboards blazing in a post-apocalyptic, swashbuckling, Steampunk musical mayhem.


Some choice songs:
Airship Pirate
Stigmata Martyr
The Wrong Side


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 2, 2009)

*Yesssssss*. Definitely an amazing band. Listen to them. Listeeeeeen.


----------



## Momoharu (Jan 20, 2010)

Epic bump because I have listened to Abney Park recently, and yesss Airship Pirates.

I wish I knew where I could buy their CD.


----------



## departuresong (Jan 20, 2010)

http://abneypark.com/market/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2


----------



## Momoharu (Jan 21, 2010)

Well good golly, I'll have to grab some of those.


----------

